# I have the most amazing wife...



## Meat_ball (Sep 30, 2017)

She is magnificent!! Several weeks ago, I joined watchuseek to solicit advice via this thread on the type of watch I was looking for. To quote my initial post:
I want something that POPS when you look at it. Something stunning, but understated at the same time. Depth of field and color. I have found that in Bremont's DH-88, but I can't find it in me to starve the kids in order to spend $10k+. 

​I got suggestions from IWC, to Omega, to Alpina, and on down the line. Everything was great looking online, but nothing popped as did the DH-88. Granted, that may not have been the case in person, but I don't have many watch dealers in this area to shop.
Ever since I stumbled upon the Bremont, that to me was a stunning piece. Surprisingly, we have an AD here in Memphis so I went to talk to them and try a few watches on--MB III, ALT1ZT, WT, among others. Great watches...great quality...great service. The AD even went as far as to call NY to get his rep to send the prototype of the DH-88 out so I could take a gander (just for grins). The new limited editions had just been released as well...again, out of my range.

From the time I saw that prototype2 days later, I could not look at another watch without comparing it back to the DH-88. Everything seemed to fall short. I even had my second and 3rd watches picked out, but I still couldn't find that 1st one that I wanted to spend my hard earned money on.

In comes my wonderful bride...she and Tony (awesome Rep!!) worked behind the scenes to find me the last available, new DH-88 as a surprise birthday present. Alas, here I sit as the newest Bremont watch owner, and more specifically, a very proud owner of a superbly wicked limited edition DH-88 with alligator strap. Thank you Bremont!!

My wife asked if I would really spend $25k for a Wright Flyer, and after sleeping on the question, the answer came to me...absoutely yes. Look what that flight over 100 years ago has done for mankind and me personally. Only IF...

One of these days I will make it to Bremont HQ to meet the brainchild of these great timepieces and shake the English brothers' hands. Being of British descent, this company is holding a special place in my heart.

She truly is a magnificent woman and I don't deserve her! Thank you Rocky!

Now to pick out an alternate strap...what to get?


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

What an awesome wife. And that is a very nice looking watch - very clean and easy to read. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwalker9 (Feb 4, 2011)

Congrats Meat Ball! You'll enjoy the DH-88! It's a fine watch and has an interesting story worth sharing!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmwilliamson2 (Nov 27, 2015)

I was just scrolling through the home page on the app and had to stop when I saw this watch. I think that means you have a good one...story is cool too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat_ball (Sep 30, 2017)

jmwilliamson2 said:


> I was just scrolling through the home page on the app and had to stop when I saw this watch. I think that means you have a good one...story is cool too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's pretty sweet!! I'm over the moon...


----------



## Meat_ball (Sep 30, 2017)

Jwalker9 said:


> Congrats Meat Ball! You'll enjoy the DH-88! It's a fine watch and has an interesting story worth sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine is right! Thanks for the well wishes


----------



## Meat_ball (Sep 30, 2017)

kepa said:


> What an awesome wife. And that is a very nice looking watch - very clean and easy to read.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


She's the best! And my wife isn't too bad either...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

If shes looking for a new husband i'll send her a plane ticket to Australia ;-) ive got cheaper taste too!

Congrats mate, very nice watch, regards to Mrs Meat Ball, shes a keeper as we'd say here in Oz.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Too bad that you just missed the brothers. They were in the US in September. In fact, they were at my local AD on 9/13, but something came up and I couldn't go myself. Of course, I neither have a Bremont nor can I afford one at the moment, even if my wife were like yours.

https://www.bremont.com/englishtour


----------



## Meat_ball (Sep 30, 2017)

PetrosD said:


> Too bad that you just missed the brothers. They were in the US in September. In fact, they were at my local AD on 9/13, but something came up and I couldn't go myself. Of course, I neither have a Bremont nor can I afford one at the moment, even if my wife were like yours.
> 
> https://www.bremont.com/englishtour


My AD was showing me photos of their visit to the local shop. It was a pretty big deal here...sad I missed it. It's a shame you did as well


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

Congrats! I tried that watch on at our local Ad. Very cool. My wife got me the Bremont U2 Blue for our 2016 anniversary. I had no idea it was coming. I’ve really enjoyed it. And especially grateful to be married to such a generous gal... same as you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

Congratulations its a beautiful watch. I am thinking of a Bremont MB for my next watch.


----------



## mitar98 (Jan 21, 2016)

Beautiful watch! Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kopite44 (Jun 5, 2017)

That Bremont is an absolute stunner! Wear it in good health.


----------



## jupiterfang (Mar 27, 2010)

Congratulations on your new timepiece, and yes, you married a wonderful woman.


----------



## Meat_ball (Sep 30, 2017)

Thanks guys!! She is great...and so is my wife!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LewiC (Oct 31, 2012)

Congrats on the beautiful watch. That is stunning!


----------



## Meat_ball (Sep 30, 2017)

Thanks!! I've since gotten my hands on a Bremont black leather band with red stitching that really makes the hands pop when worn together. The alligator band will be reserved for those special occasions!


----------



## arcturus (Mar 19, 2009)

kepa said:


> What an awesome wife. And that is a very nice looking watch - very clean and easy to read.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I agree! You are a lucky man. I hope that watch treats you very well. BTW, great wives are the product of great husbands, so salud to you. You must be doing something right.


----------



## salem747 (Dec 20, 2018)

Amazing what our wives let us get away with sometimes!


----------



## andycoph (Apr 6, 2011)

Both a keeper.


----------

